# Local Creek video



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Not 100% ATV related, but thought I'd share, this is from one of the creeks we ride in.:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks fun, what happened with the jeep? i guess you need more than 1 horse power to pull a jeep out of the creek haha


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Funny


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, Theres always somethin like that happening down there every weekend. Did yall see the quad at the end of the video?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

my favorite part was when his saddle strap broke. :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah what happenned to the quads front end???


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That didnt happen to be your wifes quad! Was it?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

No, don't know who that was.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good vid!


----------

